# will my puppy take after his mom or dad?



## Ilovemydog (Dec 6, 2009)

i picked up my pup today, his dad was almost all black and was huge the tallest gsd ive ever seen and the mother was black and brown..i looked at all the pups and my puppy was much larger than the rest of them. most of them were all black and he was the only one that had a large amount of brown...my question is will take after the father and be huge or take after the mother and be average. My friend said it depends on whos genes he picked up..im assuming the mother because of his coat...also his coat was a little longer than the rest although both parents were short hair.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

no way to tell yet who he'll take after.

a pup can take after the dad in size and the mother in color. the two aren't linked.


----------



## Ilovemydog (Dec 6, 2009)

good to know, thank you.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

It's what you call SURPRISE







!!! You get what you get. I think if the parents were very similar you'd have a better chance but even that's iffy as I think any pair of dogs can toss in genes that will make the pup look different than either of them. Like sometimes you get a longhair out of a pair that isn't longhair themselves.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Balto's sister was by far the largest puppy in the litter. But when they grew up they are about the same size.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

GDS pups are kind of like a box of chocolates.

You never know what color your gonna get.


----------

